# 240 guy finally posting here.



## DarkPhoenix (May 24, 2005)

Hey guys,

I just got my 240 about a month ago, and have spent a good amount of cheddah on the suspension and brakes. It's a 1990 Pignose SE. It's got fairly low mileage for an 18 year old car from NY, 116k now. I have a few rust spots that are going to be addressed by a buddy of mine.

As of now it has, or will have:

Spats Sport Front STB
Megan Racing Rear STB
GodSpeed front and rear sway bars w/ Energy Suspension links (31mm f and 27mm r)
3 in custom cat back
BNR33 GT-R front brakes (295mm x 32mm Aluminum Calipers)
Cheap ADR 17x7 wheels with B15 SER Spec V stock tyres.

Within the next month:

Stance GR+ Coilovers
5 lug swap 
Wheels, of course. Evo 8 Enkeis for the track, and haven't decided for the street, but looking to put a 275/40ZR17 in the rear and 245/40ZR17s in the front.
Turbo!!!! More than likely gonna turbo the stock KA24E till it blows and build another for real power (350WHP)
Nismo LSD
Nismo Power Brace
OEM 1997 180SX Type X (Kuoki) Body kit with rear tails.
Replacing every link with aftermarket.

It will be set up for aggressive street driving and some road race. If I get crazy enough, I may swap in an LS2 and make it a time attack car.

This is how I got the car:









This is how it sits right now:









And here is the sexy brakes!! Getting them powder coated a nice, dark metallic purple:


----------



## enjoy_incubus (Aug 26, 2004)

looks alot better.


----------

